# "The Amazon" Peninsular Vivarium - 30(?)-gal



## Peter_Parker (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys!  I wanted to post some pictures of the newest project I'm working on.  I have a bunch of old aquariums lying around with nothing in them that I didn't just want to shove in the attic or throw out, so I did some research on vivariums and what it would take to set up a larger one (made a few smaller ~10gal in the past).  It didn't look _too _ much harder, and I had extra Christmas *$$$* so I figured I would go for it to keep me busy over break.  This is what it looks like so far after about 8 nonconsecutive days:




I made it peninsula-style since I may be moving it from my room to the living room:




I also wanted to make this prototype an "interactive" vivarium of sorts, with nocturnal lighting and (eventually) a timed misting/drip/fog system incorporated into the hood, which I have yet to fashion... (need to pin down someone who's good at wood shop); I bought an LED strip with 5 or 6 blue LEDS in it for moonlight (crappy picture):




I don't plan on keeping that exoterra compact fluorescent on there forever, just temporary until I can get a full-size fluorescent strip.  The setup's far from complete, there's only a thin layer of soil covering the false bottom (want to bring it up at least 1.5" more) and I'm still waiting on a couple orders for plants and stuff.  I just wanted to get some feedback from fellow arachnoboard users since you're "in the know" and my fam/friends have no clue about this kind of stuff and are probably just happy I'm not spending my holiday trying my hand at DIY genetic engineering or anything...  Also, suggestions on what to put in it when finished would be nice, too (preferably something w/ 8 legs+ ); I hadn't really thought of that until AFTER I started building... (fail)... I *think* it's a 30-35 gallon, but I really have no clue since the tank was a hand-me-down... any guesses on the size?  It's 30"W x 13"D x 19"H...  Thanks everyone!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 30, 2011)

I dig it, esp. the plant placement.  Unless you're putting an arboreal tarantula in there, I think you'd have to up the substrate but that would kill the nice design.  How do you feel about Poecilotheria?  I see a colony.  Something adept at climbing that's not too light sensitive.  I also see a large tropical Scolopendra living with various millipedes from similar regions(it can be done), but you'll need a bit more sub. for burrowing.


----------



## Peter_Parker (Dec 31, 2011)

I actually like both of those ideas;  I started out trying to make this an emulation of the amazon with native plants and everything, but now that I've reviewed it, the only plants in there that are even FROM the new worlds are the two bromeliads...  So it's actually more a representation of southeast Asia lol!   A big pede would be nice, I figure I would never see it except maybe with the moonlight thing though; my only concern would be it trying to dig under the false bottom


----------



## Hornets inverts (Dec 31, 2011)

Looking good although the sub is a bit bare, would be nice with a ground cover or 2 at the front, a couple of bushier plants middle/back and some leaf litter to fill the gaps


----------



## Peter_Parker (Dec 31, 2011)

Yep, I made the folly of ordering all the plants around xmas time and, knowing full well the shoddy USPS service in my area wall, slipped my mind to go with another courier with all the holiday madness... so it's taking everything reeeeeeeally long to get here... I'm waiting on some marginal plants for the swampy area in the middle, as well as leaf litter, live moss, and a couple more epiphytes to fill in the bare spots


----------



## Shrike (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks nice!  What are you going to put in there?


----------



## Peter_Parker (Dec 31, 2011)

At this very moment - unsure   I like the idea of a really big centipede..  Even if it hides all the time, as long as the setup looks nice overall.  Maybe if I add another log and kinda make a half-excavated depression under it, the pede would take advantage of it without necessarily uprooting all the other stuff I want to put in there.  Then again, I'm probably kidding myself lol... wildlife in a container is still wildlife: it can't be controlled.


----------



## Robotponys (Dec 31, 2011)

I love it! A pokie colony would be really cool.  OR an avic colony OR millipedes and a an T colony, etc.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 1, 2012)

When I had display tanks w/ centipedes & plants uprooting wasn't an issue, except for moss that they would try to hide under.  They would climb on everything so spindly plants didn't last.  With easy access to the top they will breach any available gap if there is wiggle room, but it looks like your lid is pretty secure?  If your false bottom is dense gravel or clay balls I don't think they'll attempt to burrow into it.


----------



## moose35 (Jan 9, 2012)

zonbonzovi said:


> If your false bottom is dense gravel or clay balls I don't think they'll attempt to burrow into it.


it dosen't look like he has 1. which may be a problem if keeping it too moist.


moose


----------

